# Dienste mit Java?



## Angel4585 (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

kann man irgendwie Dienste mit Java programmieren?

Um einen Netzwerkchat und -messenger zu programmieren brauche ich eine Anwendung die als Server fungiert, da dachte ich an einen Dienst der auf dem Server läuft. 

Wie kann ich jetzt aber eine Java Anwendung als Dienst unter Windows, Linux oder MacOS starten?


----------



## nbkr (23. Mai 2007)

Das geht mit einem Servicewrapper. Siehe hier:
http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org/


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich jetzt aber eine Java Anwendung als Dienst unter Windows, Linux oder MacOS starten?



Wozu als Dienst? Reicht es nicht, die Anwendung einfach im Autostart beim Systemboot zu starten?


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte für Chat oder Messenger evtl. reichen aber ein über Autostart gestartetes Prog hat immer nur die gleichen Rechte wie der angemeldete Benutzer. Wenn dieser sehr eingeschränkte Rechte hat, kann es evtl. sein, dass die Anwendung ihrerseits nicht genügend Rechte besitzt. 

Startet man die Anwendung aber als Dienst kann man diesem Dienst dann z. B. mehr Rechte einräumen als dem angemeldeten User.

Keine Ahnung ob das notwendig ist in diesem Fall!


----------



## Angel4585 (24. Mai 2007)

Dürfte notwendig sein, da man unter Linux evtl keine Rechte fürs Netzwerk hat oder?
Also soll der als Dienst laufen und das unter Windows, Linux und wenn möglich auch Mac


----------



## nbkr (24. Mai 2007)

Normalerweise hast Du unter Linux auch als normaler Nutzer Zugriff auf das Netzwerk. Nur an Ports unterhalb von 1024 darf nur root lauschen. Wenn Du allerdings keinen Webserver oder ähnliche entwickeln willst brauchst Du das ja auch nicht.

Das ganze als Dienst laufen zu lassen macht aber trotzdem Sinn, sonst muss ständig eine Konsole geöffnet sein.


----------

